# Root method for ET4G?



## raphytaffy (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi all, I see methods to root the AT&T SGS2 and Skyrocket. I was just wondering if there is a separate method to root the Sprint version or if we would be able to use any of the previously mentioned root methods. Thanks.


----------



## raphytaffy (Jul 31, 2011)

Bump.


----------

